
Remote working from Budapest – a guide from a local - remotetribelife
https://www.remotetribe.life/locations/travel-budapest-complete-digital-nomad-guide-from-local/
======
remotetribelife
Going to Budapest soon and want to combine work,travel and fun? We've put
together a (digital nomad) guide for you with the help of a local.

Find out more about where to do things like a local and enjoy the best of
Budapest:

\- where to eat

\- where to stay for short/long periods

\- where to work from - coworking

\- discover real Budapest

If you like the content, don't forget to subscribe to our newsletter for more
stuff like this and also follow us on Instagram.

